# Placement of wattstopper room controllers



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

What has a dropped ceiling have to do with it. You can't put an occupancy sensor daylight sensor or room controller in a suspended ceiling unless there is a remote sensor to the room. Install the ocp. sensor on the ceiling or at the entrance to the room at a wall switch location. I am not sure of the best loxcations for the others


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Is he maybe talking about the wattstopper power supply? I wouldn't want to see that either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightryder12 (Apr 4, 2013)

Is there a drop ceiling adjacent to the office space? If so, I would put it there. If not, you could mount the room controller in a flush mounted box in the ceiling and just put a blank plate on it.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

We have this issue in a space we're wiring at the moment as well. Some places have t-bar ceiling nearby, others do not. Where they do not we are mounting the room controllers in the electrical closet housing the panels feeding the lights in those areas.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

....


----------

